
Twitter Partners With Summize to Cover Apple News - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/09/twitter-partners-with-summize-to-cover-apple-news/
======
TrevorJ
Twitter will be going down during the keynote and in the future it will be
looked at as the tipping point at which Twitter finally began it's decline :-P

------
Tichy
Technical question: how does something like summize work? How can you be sure
to catch all new messages to twitter? I don't think querying the public
timeline frequently enough is sufficient to ensure this? Or is there an
Twitter API method that yields reliable results?

~~~
bsaunder
I can't say much, but I think this is not so much of a problem for the summize
guys.

~~~
Tichy
I am just interested because quite a few possible Twitter services would
depend on such a thing. Perhaps going through summize could be an alternative
in many cases, though.

------
Tichy
Will there really be this frenzy of tweets over the Apple announcements?
That's what puzzles me most - everybody is going to read about the Apple stuff
anyway, where is the point in tweeting it?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
The feeling of being a conduit for a live event is pretty exhilarating.

~~~
Tichy
Yeah I understand for the people who are physically present at the
presentation to twitter, but what about the others? I don't think the
attendees of the presentation could account for 10 fold traffic increase?

